# CDT Subspecies???



## Tortuga_terrestre (Dec 3, 2010)

They are both California Desert Tortoises.. but have different color patterns. The bigger one is a sandy color with green eyes and other one is much darker with a Leopard Tortoise type pattern.


----------



## egyptiandan (Dec 3, 2010)

It's just a color phase. 

Danny


----------



## Candy (Dec 3, 2010)

Oh they are so cute Walter. Anymore pictures with maybe something else next to them so we could get an idea of how big they are?


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 3, 2010)

Hi Walter:

The colored one's eyes look a little stressed. I think you should start adding a few drops of liquid bird vitamins to the water and soak like that every day.


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Dec 3, 2010)

WOW! Good Eye Yvonne. I just got this guy or girl from the Foothill Chapter on tuesday night. And yes, he or she seems a bit stressed; very active, but not eating a whole lot. It was at the Burbank Animal Shelter and was handed over to Linda (Adoption Coordinator from the Chapter). At first glance, I though it was wild caught tortoise, due to its very smooth shell. I gave him Spring Mix, Dandellions, Cactus Pads, Rose Pedals and let him graze. But all he wants to do is pace back and forth in his outdoor enclosure.


Hi Walter:

The colored one's eyes look a little stressed. I think you should start adding a few drops of liquid bird vitamins to the water and soak like that every day.
[/quote]


----------



## Candy (Dec 3, 2010)

Walter I thought that these were the ones that you got from Yvonne. Now I'm confused!


----------



## Tortuga_terrestre (Dec 3, 2010)

The darker one and a smaller one not in the picture are from Yvonne. The big sandy color one is from the Foothill Chapter (He is Beautiful). He looks like a minature adult.


Walter I thought that these were the ones that you got from Yvonne. Now I'm confused! 
[/quote]


----------



## armandoarturo (Dec 6, 2010)

beautiful tortoises...
I have a young DT with the same coloration...
The mother has a beautiful light brown color.... maybe thats why =)


----------

